# that "scarred" show, with jacoby



## Hottigress (Apr 28, 2009)

that show is hilarious! what is better than watching a complete dumbass who doesnt kno how to skate get a narly compound fracture? that is more entertaining than porn sometimes in my opinion. ha.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't watch when people break bones. But I like the faceplants.


----------



## Hottigress (Apr 28, 2009)

its funny.i saw this one were a dude was trying togrind a huge ass rail, and like a dumbass, missed it and he broke his arm in half. hahahahahahahaha. it was zigzaggy


----------



## touge-union (Apr 28, 2009)

love it! awesome show - jacoby kicks ass!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen people break bones...it's kinda gross to see.

I <3 crotch-shots though, especially when it's on grind rails.


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

5 years of skateboarding, have never broken a bone, but I have eaten sh*t on grind rails and stair sets

watching other people fail at skateboarding makes me not want to skate lol


----------



## Hottigress (Apr 28, 2009)

hahaha. has anyone seen that one were that dude went down the rail on a bike and he split his shin wide open?! that rocked! and jacoby is in papa roach, which also rox mi socks!


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 29, 2009)

Try watching "Life After People" on History Channel on every Tuesday at 10PM EST for the next seven weeks. Good shit, as you see what happens to our world if we suddenly disappear off the face of this planet.

Probably one of the more entertaining and educational series on television that washes most of the garbage to the side.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol just the other day I was playing runescape and my friend Thomaszero3(how I know him)Was talking about "Scarred" being on and I was excited because its really really just crazy how stupid people are.=)
Well this episode a dumb ass tried to jump a tennis net on a bicycle!!!!
Even Jachobi was like "tennis net kid I still dont know what the hell you were doing"
Yea that show is fun =o


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Try watching "Life After People" on History Channel on every Tuesday at 10PM EST for the next seven weeks. Good shit, as you see what happens to our world if we suddenly disappear off the face of this planet.
> 
> Probably one of the more entertaining and educational series on television that washes most of the garbage to the side.


I actually have that set to record on TiVo. It's good.


----------



## Idlewild (May 5, 2009)

I was pretty much addicted to that show while it was on MTV. As much as I cringed, I just couldn't stop watching it (Maybe because I liked learning all the medical terminology along with watching them scream in agony).

The best part of the show were the dumb friends' reactions. They would just stand around, either laughing or panicking, and say things like, "Dude, should we call a doctor or something? You're bleeding a lot" while the friend was screaming "MY FOOT IS BACKWARDS!". Mmmm, good times.


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> I was pretty much addicted to that show while it was on MTV. As much as I cringed, I just couldn't stop watching it (Maybe because I liked learning all the medical terminology along with watching them scream in agony).
> 
> The best part of the show were the dumb friends' reactions. They would just stand around, either laughing or panicking, and say things like, "Dude, should we call a doctor or something? You're bleeding a lot" while the friend was screaming "MY FOOT IS BACKWARDS!". Mmmm, good times.


 
Haha. Yuppp. Like, every time I watched my Mum would say "What good friends they are." And Jacoby is *H*X*O*X*T. *Which presents a definite +.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 6, 2009)

Don't watch the show. Broken bones make me squeamish :\


----------



## Incognito (May 6, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Don't watch the show. Broken bones make me squeamish :\


Damn then the sickening stuff I think of on a daily basis would really sicken you.=/
I dont exactly have mental control so my mind thinks what it wants and it usually thinks of some sick stuff.


----------

